
Failing to become an internet celebrity in China - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/talk/failed-chinese-internet-celebrity
======
rahimnathwani
"Sir, it is very clear to me that you are not Chinese."

This doesn't sound credible. There's no way you can pretend to be a Chinese
national just by faking a Beijing accent. The customer service agent would
have access to your account details, which include which type of ID you used
for real-name verification. If you used a passport instead of a Chinese ID
card, you're a foreigner.

Pleasant article, though.

------
simplyfantast
Some awkward yuppie guy gets friend-zoned by his Chinese kinda-internet-
celebrity crush and exaggerates what he did to keep the platonic relationship
going.

~~~
doppp
Yeah, his Facebook page has some pretty cringeworthy content.

------
JohnJamesRambo
"The crackdown resulted in Sina Weibo changing their live broadcasting
policies to make it impossible for foreigners to broadcast."

It's hard to believe nonsense like this still exists in the world.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Many activities in China require you to present your Chinese ID number and/or
your ID card. It isn't meant to exclude foreigners specifically, it is usually
just an oversight where much of Chinese officialdom can't fathom that there
are even foreigners resident in China.

~~~
Analemma_
There’s no reason it can’t do both. Keeping foreigners out is four-fifths of
the reason why China has banned foreign social networks in the first place.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Sure, but in this case, it is just like not being able to use the e-kiosks at
the train station to print your ticket. Chinese simply don't care about
foreigners, they aren't threatened by them.

------
matz1
Then why not just use youtube/facebook ? I'm pretty sure the population of
people in china who can subvert the blocking to access youtube + chinese
people outside china is still a lot.

------
ohyoutravel
Summary: guy tried to team up with his Chinese internet celebrity friend to
also become an internet celebrity in China, but the Chinese gov ended up
blocking him because he was foreign. It was a very long article for that point
to be made, and some of it sounded not plausible.

